

Windows 1.01 in Your Browser - eliyak
http://www.pcjs.org/devices/pc/machine/5160/cga/256kb/win101/

======
azakai
Nice!

If you missed it, there was also a similar demo but with Windows 95 just a few
days ago, [http://win95.ajf.me/](http://win95.ajf.me/)

~~~
ikeboy
93 was better [http://www.windows93.net/](http://www.windows93.net/)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Personally I find that site less interesting. It vaguely resembles Win9x, but
only vaguely, it's not even trying to be faithful, and you can't really _do_
anything.

Compare that to michaelv.org (now defunct), which very faithfully reproduced
Windows 3.1, complete with games, a filesystem, various small utilities, and
such. Or to win95.ajf.me (which I made) which has an actual instance of
Windows 95 in it, so you can fiddle about with the real thing.

I dunno. Windows 93 is fun, but it's not quite the same experience. I'd love
to make something in the same vein as michaelv.org for Windows 95. I already
have win95.ajf.me, of course, but a recreation of 95 is fun for its own
reasons.

~~~
ikeboy
It's meant to be cute, not useful.

Besides, it has a (broken) gameboy emulator!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It does have a gameboy emulator! It's Grant Galitz's GameBoy-Online.

------
kristopolous
It's really fun to realize that the disks you load with all of DOS are about
the size of a typical web asset.

------
galago
The UI uses the "hamburger" element. I was surprised by that.

~~~
endgame
And flat UI elements. And you interact with a single program that takes up
most of the screen. The more things change...

~~~
Stratoscope
Try launching a few programs (double-click the floppy disk after each one to
open the MS-DOS Executive again) and then move them around.

It's a tiled window manager!

~~~
kristopolous
overlapping windows was actually a challenging problem within the constraints
of the old hardware.

~~~
bonzini
Actually it was due to legal worries that Windows 1 only supported tiling. In
Windows 2 they ignored the worries and Apple promptly sued.

~~~
technofiend
There's a million links on that, this is one of the first with names and
dates:
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=A_Rich_Neighbor_N...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=A_Rich_Neighbor_Named_Xerox.txt)

------
agumonkey
Some things really stick in your mind. The pointer acceleration, icons,
sandclock.

It's funny that Paintbrush lost the constrained line drawing (no more guides),
what a regression.

Also, I laughed at the TODO list. todomvc.com has nothing on it.

------
santaclaus
Sweet! I'm a bit sad that you don't get to launch Windows by typing 'win' and
pressing enter.

~~~
eliyak
You can if you want to! Close Windows and you are at the DOS command prompt.
From there, you can do "anything"... like write a better OS, perhaps?

------
dom96
I left it running in another tab and then it started beeping. Thought my PC
was about to die.

~~~
hellameta
Absolutely terrifying w/ sound hah.

------
Zelphyr
The fact that they actually tried to compete with the Mac with this is amazing
to me. And, as much as I dislike Microsoft products, you have to hand it to
them; they persevered until they had a product that _could_ compete. ...at
least until OS X. (I couldn't resist)

~~~
iolothebard
This is why everyone still used DOS. Mac OS was bloated and slow as well. It
was certainly the future but the 128k wasn't nearly enough. 512k made it
better but it was still years away from living up to the hype.

Until OS X, laughable. iOS has done exponentially more for Apple than OS X has
or ever will.

~~~
Zelphyr
My comment is about desktop OS comparisons.

------
aceperry
It crashed or something. Glad it didn't take down my whole computer.

------
xyby
C64 please!

~~~
crb
[https://www.kingsquare.nl/jsc64](https://www.kingsquare.nl/jsc64)

------
taejo
It crashes if you try to run an executable from DOS.

------
brassattax
Can someone please do DeskMate?

------
huyvun
Really good.

